# Link mit post-Attribute (anstatt get)



## Dragosius (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich nutze momentan folgendes Formular:

```
<form action="tausch.php" method="post" style="display:inline;">
        <input type="hidden" name="name" value="<?php echo $name;?>" />
        <input type="image" src="images/profil-tauschangebot.gif" class="verwaltung-bilder" name="name" value="<?php echo $name;?>" />
    </form>
```

Jedoch kann man bei einem Formular nicht mit der Maustaste entscheiden, ob es sich in einem neuen Tab öffnen oder nicht.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich dies gerne als Link umsetzen, jedoch muss der Link auf jeden Fall ebenfalls mit "post" abgeschickt werden.

Wie kann ich das denn am Besten realisieren?


----------



## merzi86 (17. Mai 2018)

Mit reinen HTML wirst du da nicht weit kommen, da ein HTML-Link keine Daten per Post senden kann.

Die einzige Variante, wie es vielleicht Funktionieren könnte wäre mittels Ajax und eines XMLHttpRequest. So einfach wird das allerdings auch nicht.
Wieso willst du überhaupt, dass das Formular nach dem Absenden noch erhalten bleibt?


----------

